
Virtual items to rent out or take out a mortgage - kohshiba
https://medium.com/yiedl/introducing-yiedl-c86397c973e7
======
kohshiba
Yiedl is an Ethereum based protocol allows owners of virtual assets
represented as NFTs to rent out their assets and take out a loan by
collateralizing them.

~~~
thanksforfish
NFT?

